# Ulysse Nardin Deck Watch



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

Last night in the chat room, the subject of deck watches came up. We realised that the original post of my Ulysse Nardin Royal Naval deck watch was lost on the old forum, so I promised to repost the pics. Here's a link to the album of pics.

http://uk.f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ian.fo...=/Ulysse+Nardin

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Ian,


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Foggy,

That is a very nice item.

I have always been a big fan of U/N.

Heres one from my collection










Roger


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Roger

Here's a pic of the Mercer ship's clock that I mentioned to you last night.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Very nice Foggy.

If I had a ship I would offer to buy it from you.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Andy

Here's a Japanese one from Seikosha.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ian you must have a large house,


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Roy

Cluttered is a word that springs to mind









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Foggy,

This is my Mercer uncased. It needs a good service.

Roger


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for posting the pic Roger

Interesting piece - does the start/stop screw , move a lever which stops the balance wheel ?? If you can, I'd like to see a picture of the movement too.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Foggy,

As requested.

First shows the start/stop mech.

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Really sorry Guys,

Dont know how that got sent twice,

soory again

Roger


----------

